# where's this pub at?



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Somewhere lately, I've seen a book on building garden tractors. It's one that has may 20 in it. Due to sudden dim memory, I can't recall where I've seen it. If anyone know where it's at, I would appreciate your telling me.


----------

